# Help needed electric bike



## Mark Sawyer-Todd (27 Oct 2013)

Hi All. 

I'm just getting back into riding. I was in a wheel-chair for 15 years and only took my first steps unaided in 2005. I have a neuro disability as well as Rheumatoid Arthritis. I have a Giant Hybrid bike but I'm not able to cope with the hills of Brighton. 

I need a second hand electric bike I can use three days a week to take me the couple of miles to work and back. I have seen an Everest Ev262B on eBay and want to bid on it. Has anyone got any advice? It only has 7 gears where as the other model this company make has 21. I've not heard of everest bines either. I only have about £350.00 so money is tight. 

Help with good quality water proofs and reflectors would be greatly received too :-)

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (27 Oct 2013)

I don't know much about electric bikes, I just wanted to say..For what you've achieved already.


----------



## Linford (27 Oct 2013)

Try Mountain warehouse for waterproofs. I rode 40 miles each way to Bristol and back on my motorbike this morning in very heavy rain, using their packaway stuff, and remained dry


----------



## Crankarm (27 Oct 2013)

I think you will find you still have to pedal on an electric bike. There's a guy who I sometimes see on the way to work who has one and he is always pedalling and it is pretty flat in the Fens. Brighton on the other hand has some pretty steep monster hills which I feel certain you would have to pedal up even with an electric bike. Going down would be fun though, especially Ditchling Beacon. Maybe you should consider a moped/scooter?

HTH.


----------



## tnr319 (27 Oct 2013)

My wife has a Woosh ebike that has both pedal assist and a throttle. It means the motor can move the bike without pedaling. Although it is not advisable to use it all the time. 
However, you can use it to start your bike and then pedal to keep the motor running. The amount of effort to keep the pedals turning is minimal that is why it only has six gears. It will go up the steepest hills around here although it will slow down to 4 mph.
My wife also has mobility issues and the bike had been a godsend. I would recommend it wholeheartedly. Brand new they are £625 so for your budget its second hand. I would check the pedelecs.co.uk forums. There's a bike on there for your budget. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Oct 2013)

The Everest bike you have seen is a cheap, generic Chinese ebike.

It is also fairly old tech being only 24 volts and 200 watts - modern ebikes are 36 volts and 250 watts, which equates to more grunt.

Your proposed use does not sound demanding so it may be adequate, assuming you don't weigh 20 stone or want to climb really steep hills.

It is heavy, even for an ebike, so consider if you will be able to manhandle hit.

Bear in mind when bidding the bike is under £500 new.

http://www.everestbikes.co.uk/cart/product_detail.php?itemid=38


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (27 Oct 2013)

Just a thought, but you can buy e-kits that will convert your current bike. I came across this forum when thinking about converting my folding bike. Lots and lots of info...

http://www.pedelecs.co.uk/content.php


----------



## Mark Sawyer-Todd (27 Oct 2013)

Thanks to everyone for their responses. I'm guessing most bike shops would be able to convert my current bike?

I'll also take a look at the ebike forum. There's so much choice and so much to digest too :-)


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (27 Oct 2013)

I would think that most lbs could easily manage it. Tbh I think most able bodied people would be able to manage it, it's only a wheel swap and attaching the batteries and accelerator button / twist grip.


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Oct 2013)

A conversion is a good thought, although most kits supplied from the UK would be over budget.

It would be possible to get the bits under budget by buying direct from China.

This supplier is known to be reliable:

http://www.bmsbattery.com/


----------



## ufkacbln (27 Oct 2013)

The basics.
There are cycles where there is a sensor in the system, the motor boosts the effort you put in, with the input variable. You dial im how much you want. However when you stop pedalling, the motor stops contributing as well.

The second type is where the motor drives via a throttle and this can be independent of the pedalling driving the bike when you stop pedalling

Nether works from stationary, both require the bike to be in motion to activate the motor.

There are two good magazine websites which may be of benefit to you

A to B which also has a comprehensive rage of field tests, click on bikes folowed by electric bikes from the drop down menu

There is also the Eectric Bike Magazine from the Velovision stable.


There are a number of shops in Brighton where you can try bikes and ensure the type you need before proceeding with a purchase either through a shop or privately. There is also   which is a DIY workshop and sales of recycled bicycles at Cranks . Whilst they are unlikely to have what you need, they may be worth a ring. If nothing else it would be a way of learning how to maintain your machine as well as the ability to do so without having to purchase specialist tools


Best of luck with your search, and I hope you find what you need.[/URL]


----------



## morrisman (27 Oct 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> The basics.
> A to B which also has a comprehensive rage of field tests, click on bikes folowed by electric bikes from the drop down menu


The linky is broken try this one www.atob.org.uk/electric-bikes/


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Oct 2013)

Most throttles work from stationary, so they can be handy for 'standing the bike up' and getting going from rest.

Most pedelecs have a sensor on the crank, so if you push down on a pedal the motor starts within a fraction of a second.

Throttles on new bikes are becoming rarer because they are banned in the big European markets such as Germany and Holland.

If you fit a kit, the world is your lobster because you can spec throttle only, pedelec pedal assist only, or both.


----------



## ufkacbln (27 Oct 2013)

Most bikes need a certain speed before activating, none of mine activate before 2 -3 mph and certainly none will accelerate on the single push of a pedal.....


----------



## Mark Sawyer-Todd (28 Oct 2013)

What a wealth of knowledge. My dad looked into converting my bike but couldn't work out exactly what i would need, think there was to much choice. I quite fancied the 80cc engine LOL but apparently they are not road legal :-(

Thanks to Everyone for their help. I've also joined pedelec forum so I may not be here so often now, well not until I'm a lot fitter and my balance better. When I was a teenager mountain biking was
Just kicking off and I always fancied giving it a go but then had brain surgery at age 17 so never had the chance. Really excited about riding again. I'll pop back in and let you know how I get on :-)

All the best

Mark


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Oct 2013)

Mark,

Don't just stick with bikes if you have a balance problem

Although more expensive, and second hand ones are rarer, when you do your research, bo include electric trikes as well.

The other thing that may help is VAT

If you are registered as disabled, then unfortunatley you cannot claim VAT back on the bike / trike a these can be ridden by a "able" person and hence are not sufficiently modified, but some bits of kit and modifications can be claimed back


----------

